# 2017 Blue Wave 2200 Pure Bay ~ Suzuki 175hp with only 65 Hours ~ Warranty Until 03/2023 ~ Tandem Axle Aluminum Trailer ~ LIKE NEW...



## Uptown Marine (Aug 3, 2011)

*2017 BLUE WAVE 2200 PUR BAY CENTER CONSOLE ~ SUZUKI 175HP 4STROKE WITH ON 65 HOURS AND WARRANTY UNTIL 03/23/2024 ~ HYDRAULIC STEERING ~ 2 LIVE WELLS ~ FISH BOX ~ ROD STORAGE ~ CAPTAINS CHAIRS AT HELM ~ FLIP UP JUMP SEATS ~ POWER POLE ~ MINNKOTA IPILOT 80LBS THURST 24 VOLT TROLLING WITH ONBOARD CHARGER ~ TANDEM AXLE ALUMINUM TRAILER & LOTS MORE...

THIS BOAT IS IN "LIKE NEW" CONDITION!!!

CALL 281 - 907 - 7000 OR EMAIL [email protected]

PRICE $46,980.00

FINANCING AVAILABLE!*


----------



## Uptown Marine (Aug 3, 2011)

SOLD!


----------

